# Phenonip



## Mary's Soaps (Dec 23, 2008)

I need some clarification regarding when to add Phenonip when making lotion.  

The various processes that I have been told are:

-Add the Phenonip prior to emulsion (to the oils) to ensure proper disbursement in the recipe.  Do not allow the oil temperature to exceed 140 degrees.

-Add the Phenonip after emulsion, when the temperature has dropped below 140 degrees.

-Heat the water to between 140-158 degrees, add the Pehenonip to the water to ensure proper disbursement throughout the recipe during emulsion.

-Heat the oil and allow it to cool, between 140-58 degrees, add the Pehnonip to the oils before emulsion.

There is a lot of conflicting information!

I would think, since Phenonip is oil soluble, the best solution is to add it to the oils after heating, prior to emulsion.  I am fairly new at this though.   

It is my understanding that temperatures above 140 degrees negates the usefullness of Phenonip as a preservative, yet, others have said 140-158 degrees is "safe."  

I am hoping for some experienced lotion formulators that can help with this jumble of information! Thanks!


----------



## IanT (Dec 24, 2008)

not sure too much about it but glad you brought it up because it gave me a new learning experience... the only thing i might be able to help ya with is the safe temp range... the MSDS (material safety data sheet) which accompanies most chemicals and can be found through google or similar says that the flash point it 121 C.... i think thats 249F.... so as far as a safe range (ie it wont blow up in your face) anything under 250 but as far as destroying the useful presevative nature of it at X degrees or above...cant help ya!!!



sorry


but hope that helps a little at least!


----------



## Mary's Soaps (Dec 24, 2008)

I got my answer!

I went directly to the manufacturer, http://www.clariant.com .  

When the product contains enough water, water that is heated prior to emulsion, the Phenonip should be added to the water prior to emulsion to ensure the preservative is properly disbursed into the entire finished product.  The range of the water temperature should be between 140-158F degrees.

There is additional information on the Clariant site regarding Penonip when used in other formulas, such as body creams (without water).


----------



## Mary's Soaps (Dec 24, 2008)

I forgot to say, thank you Ian!


----------



## IanT (Dec 24, 2008)

no worries!!!

glad you found what you needed!!!

going to the source is the best way to do it!!!


----------

